# Installing the dependencies failed: Missing version info for module 'ExtUtils::MakeM'



## frankpeng (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
When I am trying to install `Net::eBay`, by  `cpanm Net::eBay`
I got following error:


```
...
...
Building and testing ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.72 ... OK
Successfully installed ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.72
! Installing the dependencies failed: Missing version info for module 'ExtUtils::MakeMaker'
! Bailing out the installation for Net-SSLeay-1.53.
--> Working on XML::Simple
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/G/GR/GRANTM/XML-Simple-2.20.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
==> Found dependencies: ExtUtils::MakeMaker
! Installing the dependencies failed: Missing version info for module 'ExtUtils::MakeMaker'
! Bailing out the installation for XML-Simple-2.20.
--> Working on HTML::TreeBuilder
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/C/CJ/CJM/HTML-Tree-5.03.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
Configuring HTML-Tree-5.03 ... OK
==> Found dependencies: Test::Fatal
--> Working on Test::Fatal
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/R/RJ/RJBS/Test-Fatal-0.010.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
==> Found dependencies: ExtUtils::MakeMaker
! Installing the dependencies failed: Missing version info for module 'ExtUtils::MakeMaker'
! Bailing out the installation for Test-Fatal-0.010.
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'Test::Fatal' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for HTML-Tree-5.03.
--> Working on Crypt::SSLeay
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/N/NA/NANIS/Crypt-SSLeay-0.64.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
Configuring Crypt-SSLeay-0.64 ... OK
==> Found dependencies: LWP::Protocol::https
--> Working on LWP::Protocol::https
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/G/GA/GAAS/LWP-Protocol-https-6.04.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
Configuring LWP-Protocol-https-6.04 ... OK
==> Found dependencies: IO::Socket::SSL
--> Working on IO::Socket::SSL
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/S/SU/SULLR/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
Configuring IO-Socket-SSL-1.953 ... OK
==> Found dependencies: Net::SSLeay
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'Net::SSLeay' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'IO::Socket::SSL' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for LWP-Protocol-https-6.04.
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'LWP::Protocol::https' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for Crypt-SSLeay-0.64.
--> Working on HTML::FormatText
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/N/NI/NIGELM/HTML-Format-2.10.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
Configuring HTML-Format-2.10 ... OK
==> Found dependencies: HTML::TreeBuilder, HTML::Element
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'HTML::TreeBuilder' is not installed, Module 'HTML::Element' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for HTML-Format-2.10.
--> Working on HTML::PrettyPrinter
Fetching [url]http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/C/CL/CLMS/HTML-PrettyPrinter-0.03.tar.gz[/url] ... OK
Configuring HTML-PrettyPrinter-0.03 ... OK
==> Found dependencies: HTML::Element
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'HTML::Element' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for HTML-PrettyPrinter-0.03.
! Installing the dependencies failed: Module 'Net::SSLeay' is not installed, Module 'XML::Simple' is not installed, Module 'HTML::TreeBuilder' is not installed, Module 'Crypt::SSLeay' is not installed, Module 'HTML::FormatText' is not installed, Module 'HTML::PrettyPrinter' is not installed
! Bailing out the installation for Net-eBay-0.61.
1 distribution installed
root@brampton:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 #
```


There is no such a problem in rootbsd.net. 
There is patch probably for this. I do not how to apply a patch.
Some one please help me.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD brampton.pccom.ca 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #4: Sun May  5 20:21:55 EDT 2013     [email]root@brampton.pccom.ca[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/frank  amd64
root@brampton:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 #
root@brampton:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 # perl -v

This is perl 5, version 16, subversion 3 (v5.16.3) built for amd64-freebsd-thread-multi

Copyright 1987-2012, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
Internet, point your browser at [url]http://www.perl.org/[/url], the Perl Home Page.

root@brampton:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16 #
```
There is another post to discuss about the similar problem. But I do not know how he did the patch. If you know how to patch it, please help me. 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=162016


----------



## frankpeng (Aug 3, 2013)

*I fix it after update some all p5- ports*

`portmaster `pkg_version -vIL= | awk '/^p5-/ { print $1 }'``


----------



## hady (Aug 24, 2013)

*Thank you very much*

You saved my time today thanks.


----------

